# Can a person with SA work in a customer service job?



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I had a few customer service jobs in the past, like retail, restaurant and collections. I failed at those jobs, the managers didn't like me because I was too quiet and co workers gave me a hard time. They all laughed because I hardly talked. Maybe overall I should just avoid those jobs, because it will turn out to be that same thing over and over again. I have a few friends that do work with the public and I'm jealous that they can do that. I found an article online about jobs that are must for shy people, so I'm willing to go back to school and get a career in a certain field.


----------



## Bool (Sep 6, 2014)

Maybe... but I wouldn't be surprised if people there were unforgiving of quiet coworkers. They don't exactly attract people with experience being shy or anxious themselves. In fact, they kind of repel them.

People do what they have to in order to survive.


----------



## drummerboy45 (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm a cashier at a grocery store, I'm well liked by managers and co-workers. So yes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Some retail jobs, yes. I failed recently because I picked the wrong retail job. 

It also has to do with the people you work with. If they are pricks, it doesn't matter what your personality is like.


----------



## saishell (May 30, 2014)

Depends on level of your SA, with low level yes, but if your SA is severe than its gonna be really hard I would guess.


----------



## Ms Yesterday (Jan 28, 2013)

I have worked in a supermarket, cafe and call-centre. Weirdly enough I liked those kind of jobs because I actually felt social.


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

I would say it could come down to the place you’re working in. I’ve had two jobs and struggled with social anxiety while working at both. My first job was horrible and i did get picked on by my co-workers. However my current job has been much better and overall has made me happier.


----------



## Strider579 (Sep 7, 2014)

Ms Yesterday said:


> I have worked in a supermarket, cafe and call-centre. Weirdly enough I liked those kind of jobs because I actually felt social.


I think this is a fairly accurate statement.

If you have reason to be "social" in a professional sense, then you don't find it so hard. It's not like your trying make small talk with someone you don't really like, for the sake of being social.


----------



## Kittyne (Sep 6, 2014)

I'm a customer services manager. I hate it but I've made it. I'm pretty quiet and i just sit in the background.


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

I didn't mind my retail job, I actually enjoyed talking to customers, but my managers were *****es. Always breathing down my back because she told me I had to greet every customer with a loud voice-so that every one can hear, I'm like geez.... I was friendly towards every damn customer. We didn't even work on commission. What kind of retail stores did some of you worked at that didn't require meeting quota???


----------



## DrPepper31 (Jan 27, 2013)

Well, I guess some of you lucked out by having nice bosses because the ones I had didn't like my "shyness."


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

yes, but you'll have to work 110% if you want to be as good as the others (for me, at least) because of the shyness/ SA


----------



## The Loudest Mind (Sep 8, 2014)

Yes, but it's exhausting. At least for me.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Of course a person with social anxiety CAN work in customer service. I worked at the cash register at Chick-fil-A and my social anxiety made me "socially awkward" and co workers gave me a hard time as well because they thought I was weird but I stayed at the job because I needed the money. Working in a customer service job is great exposure to your fear. Not going to lie. It was a pain in the @** working at the register but it was a great experience and exposure dealing with different types of people. The only thing I miss about that job was getting discounts. Other than that, I don't miss anything or even anybody.


----------



## pork (Sep 4, 2011)

I worked at a high pressure sales job after high school graduation which is when my anxiety was at the all time highest. It really helped getting over a lot of my social issues and I ended up being quite good at dealing with customers despite being naturally shy!

I think its possible to overcome your anxiety if you make a conscious effort.


----------



## brealair (Aug 31, 2008)

The Loudest Mind said:


> Yes, but it's exhausting. At least for me.


2x


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Sure. A mix of customers, most of them rude or troublesome to me for no reason however. I don't care about their problems with me though. I deal with 130+ customers and only make small-talk to 10% of them. Then, there are a mix of judgements from co-workers and assistant managers towards me in regards to my personality. However, the 'main' manager likes me. So, I don't care.


----------



## ShyGirlAtTheBeach (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes. Food industry for 20+ years. I look at it as an acting job. Not fake, just put myself into a different mode. Work is the only place SA doesn't control my life!


----------



## green20ghouls (Oct 10, 2014)

I think it depends from person to person. We all have varying degrees of SA. I think some people are able to manage it and hide it when necessary. But I for one, would not cope in a situation like that. I need to stay far away from customer service jobs. It seems so draining.


----------



## AndrewUK83 (May 27, 2014)

Yep work for Post Office and dealt with all sorts on the phone for 10 years and a year on a pension helpline it helped me loads but im slipping into bad habits again havent been out the house for anything other than shopping and signing on at the jobcentre for 10 months work was the only thing that allowed me to meet other people, no real life friends to speak of.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I work in a call centre, have been doing so the past 8 months or so and it's my first long term job. I'm actually generally scared ****less, in all honesty. The more I do it the more depressed and angry I get about it, although I've considered finding another job but... eh... already took about four years getting this one x___x


----------

